# Club Wyndham - CAUTION!



## Bob & Mary (Jun 25, 2021)

I am just sharing our recent Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona Beach experience. In our 20 years of previous FF/Wyndham use, we have never been treated so badly.

What happened to us should never happen to any Club Wyndham Owner. Club Wyndham loses trust when they make decisions that harm their owners.

On August 24, 2020, 10 months ago, I reserved, a 2 Bedroom Deluxe at the Club Wyndham Ocean Walk.

On June 24, 2021 at 7:40 PM (Yesterday), we arrived expecting to quickly check in and head to our unit. After 20 minutes when Guest Services was finally able to assist me, Guest Services apologized for the long wait, looked up my reservation, and then informed me that although we reserved a 2 Bedroom Deluxe, none were available. For the night, Club Wyndham assigned us a 1 Bedroom Suite. I was stunned, confused, and then angry. There are 7 of us. We need the 2 Bedroom.

For 10 months, Club Wyndham had our reservation, knew our Silver VIP status, and had our usage history - we are frequent, reliable Club Wyndham Owners. We reserved a 2 Bedroom Deluxe unit. It sleeps 8. Who and why would anyone decide to assign us a room with 1 King Bed and 1 Queen Sofa Bed…that only sleeps 4 people? That was not what we reserved.

While Guest Services was professional, courteous, and apologetic, it was also clear that they and the manager were completely feckless. Other than giving us a few vouchers for use on property, there was nothing he or his manager could or would do to provide us the unit we reserved with the beds we needed. How do we sleep 7 people in a unit that sleeps 4? Put comforters on the floor? Totally unacceptable.

Incredibly, I was informed the 1 Bedroom Suite was part of a 2 Bedroom lockout and was an “upgrade” I requested. Again, I was stunned. While I requested an upgrade, an upgrade would be a 3 Bedroom Deluxe. A 1 Bedroom Suite for a night does not meet our needs and is nothing but a major disruption and inconvenience. When I explained how idiotic their assertion was, I was quickly told we would have the other half of the lockoff for us the following afternoon once it was unoccupied and cleaned. Once again, I was stunned. Not only was this not an upgrade, but they have us sitting in a 1 Bedroom interior unit without enough beds to sleep my family. What were they thinking?

There is zero excuse for the experience of my family or any Wyndham Owners at a Club Wyndham resort. None. Wyndham Destinations asserts “_Club Wyndham is here to make your vacation dreams come true._” They are clearly failing. In my decades of Fairfield/Club Wyndham experiences, I never expected nor have I encountered an overbooking situation like this at any Club Wyndham resort.

Club Wyndham is not a hotel. Overbooking is pennywise and pound foolish. Overbooking harms owners & Club Wyndham – it ruins our experiences which reduces their chances of future sales. Overbooking will result in Club Wyndham owners sharing their bad experiences like I am now. Long-term, the reputational impact on Club Wyndham will affect its ability to sell more units both to current and potential owners. One awe “crap” wipes out a hundred good impressions. Trust once lost is nearly impossible to regain. Wyndham has just lost mine.

Yes, I am pissed. I plan to send a letter directly to Michael Brown at Travel & Leisure. He needs to investigate and either retrain or replace some managers. This should never happen to any Club Wyndham Owner at any Club Wyndham resort.


----------



## smuook (Jun 25, 2021)

Bob & Mary said:


> Incredibly, I was informed the 1 Bedroom Suite was part of a 2 Bedroom lockout and was an “upgrade” I requested. Again, I was stunned. While I requested an upgrade, an upgrade would be a 3 Bedroom Deluxe.



After reading half way through your rant, I finally got to the most relevant fact. No need to read further. That you requested a change of rooms and assumed they knew how many guests you had and would magically read your mind and know you wanted an extra bedroom. Maybe you tried it before and it worked I suppose. Well what if they had no 3 bedrooms available? There goes your plan. Basically you tried to game the system, didn't verify, and got burned. And that is Wyndham's fault how again? If you would have stayed with your official booking I bet you would have got what you booked. SMH.



Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 25, 2021)

Be sure to capture the actual reservation details (screen shots).  If you booked a 2BR, you should have a 2BR.  Having a copy of the actual reservation will help with future correspondence.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 25, 2021)

smuook said:


> After reading half way through your rant, I finally got to the most relevant fact. No need to read further. That you requested a change of rooms and assumed they knew how many guests you had and would magically read your mind and know you wanted an extra bedroom. Maybe you tried it before and it worked I suppose. Well what if they had no 3 bedrooms available? There goes your plan. Basically you tried to game the system, didn't verify, and got burned. And that is Wyndham's fault how again? If you would have stayed with your official booking I bet you would have got what you booked. SMH.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I was confused by the upgrade comments, as well.  But, if the reservations shows a 2BR, as the OP wrote, it sleeps 8.  No gaming.  They should be in a 2BR, period.


----------



## Bob & Mary (Jun 25, 2021)

Cyrus24 said:


> Be sure to capture the actual reservation details (screen shots).  If you booked a 2BR, you should have a 2BR.  Having a copy of the actual reservation will help with future correspondence.



Excellent Advice. Thanks. I do now. ;-)


----------



## smuook (Jun 25, 2021)

They booked 2 bedroom but actually needed 3 bedroom. They should have booked 3 bedroom in the first place to ensure everyone had a place to sleep. If they were all booked up then that should have told you that they were busy. Anyway you slice it, it is not Wyndham's fault. When they can they often do me favors. When they can't they can't. But to request a change and hope you get it is not good planning.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob & Mary (Jun 25, 2021)

smuook said:


> After reading half way through your rant, I finally got to the most relevant fact. No need to read further. That you requested a change of rooms and assumed they knew how many guests you had and would magically read your mind and know you wanted an extra bedroom. Maybe you tried it before and it worked I suppose. Well what if they had no 3 bedrooms available? There goes your plan. Basically you tried to game the system, didn't verify, and got burned. And that is Wyndham's fault how again? If you would have stayed with your official booking I bet you would have got what you booked. SMH.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk



Thanks. I understand your thought process, but I wasn't gaming. I used the Club Wyndham website as it is. It gives an option for VIP owners to select an upgrade within 30 days of arrival. I selected that option. Given we arrived after 7:30 PM, I am pretty certain Club Wyndham overbooked the resort. A 1 Bedroom cannot suffice for a 2 Bedroom. Additionally, in our experience, when we have requested these upgrades and received them previously we were given a 3 Bedroom Deluxe, not a lockout. (We did not need a 3 Bedroom)


----------



## smuook (Jun 25, 2021)

Upgrades are subject to availability. So are they suppose to kick somebody out if they are full?

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## r4rab (Jun 25, 2021)

Bob & Mary said:


> Thanks. I understand your thought process, but I wasn't gaming. I used the Club Wyndham website as it is. It gives an option for VIP owners to select an upgrade within 30 days of arrival. I selected that option. Given we arrived after 7:30 PM, I am pretty certain Club Wyndham overbooked the resort. A 1 Bedroom cannot suffice for a 2 Bedroom. Additionally, in our experience, when we have requested these upgrades and received them previously we were given a 3 Bedroom Deluxe, not a lockout. (We did not need, a 3 Bedroom)


Upgrades are not guaranteed; I never count on them although it is nice when we get them.

That said, if you booked a 2 BR Deluxe and paid the points for a 2BR Deluxe they should be putting you into a 2 BR Deluxe (or something better). Failure to do so is inexcusable except in extraordinary circumstances out of their control (such as flooded rooms, etc.).


----------



## Bob & Mary (Jun 25, 2021)

smuook said:


> Upgrades are subject to availability. So are they suppose to kick somebody out if they are full?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


No, then just assign us what we reserved. Not difficult.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 25, 2021)

Wow! That type of experience has never happened to me in going on 30 years as an owner at any Wyndham resort. All my experiences at Ocean Walk have always been great, especially during the last two years, they've been exceptionally great.


----------



## jules54 (Jun 25, 2021)

smuook said:


> After reading half way through your rant, I finally got to the most relevant fact. No need to read further. That you requested a change of rooms and assumed they knew how many guests you had and would magically read your mind and know you wanted an extra bedroom. Maybe you tried it before and it worked I suppose. Well what if they had no 3 bedrooms available? There goes your plan. Basically you tried to game the system, didn't verify, and got burned. And that is Wyndham's fault how again? If you would have stayed with your official booking I bet you would have got what you booked. SMH.
> 
> I think your confused Smuook. What the OP stated was he booked a 2 br deluxe last year. He did check the box asking for an upgrade if one became available. Upon check in he was told all he had was a 1 br not the 2 bedroom deluxe he reserved. He was not gaming the system in any way. He only expected the 2br deluxe he reserved. A 2 br deluxe would not upgrade to a 2br lockoff.
> This is inexcusable on Wyndhams part. Any manager with half a brain should have been able to correct the issue. If the 2 bedroom was ready till the next day they should have given them two 1 bedroom units.
> ...


----------



## jules54 (Jun 25, 2021)

I’ve had several different types of unpleasant experiences at Wyndham resorts through the years. Everything was always resolved to my satisfaction, but it takes tenacity. You have to keep at it. I find it highly doubtful the managers in charge where still on duty at 7:40pm on a Thursday. Maybe a night shift supervisor not a manager. This type of experience starts the entire vacation off on a bad note. It’s really hard to shake off knowing your only trying to get what you asked for and already paid for. Don’t give up.


----------



## ilya (Jun 25, 2021)

smuook said:


> Upgrades are subject to availability. So are they suppose to kick somebody out if they are full?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk




Clearly your extremely confused... A 2 bedroom deluxe does not upgrade to a 1 bedroom suite... Just plain and simple geometry...


----------



## Pathways (Jun 25, 2021)

smuook said:


> After reading half way through your rant, I finally got to the most relevant fact. No need to read further. That you requested a change of rooms and assumed they knew how many guests you had and would magically read your mind and know you wanted an extra bedroom. Maybe you tried it before and it worked I suppose. Well what if they had no 3 bedrooms available? There goes your plan. Basically you tried to game the system, didn't verify, and got burned. And that is Wyndham's fault how again? If you would have stayed with your official booking I bet you would have got what you booked. SMH.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk





smuook said:


> They booked 2 bedroom but actually needed 3 bedroom. They should have booked 3 bedroom in the first place to ensure everyone had a place to sleep. If they were all booked up then that should have told you that they were busy. Anyway you slice it, it is not Wyndham's fault. When they can they often do me favors. When they can't they can't. But to request a change and hope you get it is not good planning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk





smuook said:


> Upgrades are subject to availability. So are they suppose to kick somebody out if they are full?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk



OMG - To be blunt, did you even read of OP's explanation?  The OP RESERVED a 2 bedroom and expected same at check in.  That was the size room he needed for his party, and the resort promised same by providing a confirmation.

The OP requested an 'upgrade if available' as most Wyndham owners do when they make a reservation. If the upgrade was available, they would have then been assigned a 3 bed, but it was not upgraded.  

The resort (based on the facts as presented by the OP) screwed up royally.   

Anyway you slice it, it is not Wyndham's fault.


----------



## ilya (Jun 25, 2021)

So much for Wyndham letting owners have priority..


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 26, 2021)

ilya said:


> Clearly your extremely confused... A 2 bedroom deluxe does not upgrade to a 1 bedroom suite... Just plain and simple geometry...


A 2 bedroom deluxe does not upgrade to a 2 bedroom lockoff, either.  All the more reason OP should have been given their 2 bedroom deluxe.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 26, 2021)

smuook said:


> Upgrades are subject to availability. So are they suppose to kick somebody out if they are full?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk



They shouldn't have been full.  They should have had a 2BR Deluxe unit available for her to occupy.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 26, 2021)

smuook said:


> After reading half way through your rant, I finally got to the most relevant fact. No need to read further. That you requested a change of rooms and assumed they knew how many guests you had and would magically read your mind and know you wanted an extra bedroom. Maybe you tried it before and it worked I suppose. Well what if they had no 3 bedrooms available? There goes your plan. Basically you tried to game the system, didn't verify, and got burned. And that is Wyndham's fault how again? If you would have stayed with your official booking I bet you would have got what you booked. SMH.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk



Wrong.  She had a reservation for a 2BR Deluxe unit and should have been assigned a 2BR Deluxe unit.  Perhaps she requested an upgrade but that would only be to a 3BR Deluxe unit.  The front desk gave her a big load of BS about the Suite being part of a requested upgrade to a 2BR LO.  2BR Deluxe units only upgrade to a 3BR Deluxe unit.

2BR Deluxe units at Ocean Walk have a max occupancy of eight.  She has seven.  No clairvoyance is required on the part of Ocean Walk.  If she had been assigned what she had reserved, there would not have been a problem.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Jun 26, 2021)

One reason we haven't gone in debt to become VIP.  Upgrades are not guaranteed.  Just like the fact there might not be availability for discounted units when you plan to go.  We always book the size unit we need and date and location at 13 months at our home resorts and 10 months at others.  Less than $8000 for several resale contracts giving us over 875000 points and not monthly installment payments.


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 26, 2021)

The 2-bed deluxe is 203,000 points while the 2-bed deluxe lockoff is 266,000 points which appears to be an upgrade in points. Also as I recall, the lockoff is likely to be oceanfront.


----------



## steve_solo (Jun 26, 2021)

To me, this is a consequence of booking the resort to 100%. Understandable on Wyndham's part but not good.
As soon as something takes a unit out of service - water leaks, severe damage by occupants, infestation - this can happen to anyone.
But OW should have seen this coming before the person shows up to check in. They may have just been hoping it was only a few people coming.
Wyndham owes the OP an detailed explanation and some sort of meaningful compensation, IMO.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 26, 2021)

Roger830 said:


> The 2-bed deluxe is 203,000 points while the 2-bed deluxe lockoff is 266,000 points which appears to be an upgrade in points. Also as I recall, the lockoff is likely to be oceanfront.



At some resorts an upgrade to a better view is an option - that is NOT the case at Ocean Walk (when selecting an upgrade we'll see the option, if available, it is not at Ocean Walk).

Points don't matter. Not only will a 2 BR Deluxe at Ocean Walk NOT upgrade to a 2BR Lockoff, a 1 BR Presidential at Bonnet Creek will upgrade to a 2 BR Deluxe (same points). This will upgrade at Bonnet Creek because the 2 BR has a higher occupancy rate. Many who book a presidential do not want to upgrade to a deluxe.  At many resorts a 1 br suite won't upgrade to a 1 br deluxe (because the occupancy rate is the same) even though the 1 br deluxe is more points and a far nicer room.  This major flaw started happened with voyager in May 2018 - previous to May 2018 the upgrade paths made much more sense. Trying to get this fixed is like beating a dead horse. It sucks.  Upgrade paths are posted, they are a mystery (not documented and you need to figure them out yourself).

Upgrades are by occupancy rate at most resorts, some will allow you to say a better view. Each resort is different so you need to check each to see how they work. 

Using the OP's request for an upgrade as a reason for their 2 bedroom deluxe not being available was a load of BS. Their request for an upgrade had nothing to do with their room not being available.


----------



## ba2471 (Jun 26, 2021)

Bob & Mary said:


> Thanks. I understand your thought process, but I wasn't gaming. I used the Club Wyndham website as it is. It gives an option for VIP owners to select an upgrade within 30 days of arrival. I selected that option. Given we arrived after 7:30 PM, I am pretty certain Club Wyndham overbooked the resort. A 1 Bedroom cannot suffice for a 2 Bedroom. Additionally, in our experience, when we have requested these upgrades and received them previously we were given a 3 Bedroom Deluxe, not a lockout. (We did not need a 3 Bedroom)


I like banging on Wyndham more than most.  However, upgrades are not guaranteed.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 26, 2021)

hjsweet2002 said:


> One reason we haven't gone in debt to become VIP.  Upgrades are not guaranteed.  Just like the fact there might not be availability for discounted units when you plan to go.  We always book the size unit we need and date and location at 13 months at our home resorts and 10 months at others.  Less than $8000 for several resale contracts giving us over 875000 points and not monthly installment payments.


VIP Benefits are beneficial if you know when to use them. I am pretty much guaranteed free upgrades during the winter at most resorts in Florida, along with point discounts. The same in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Bob & Mary (Jun 26, 2021)

Roger830 said:


> The 2-bed deluxe is 203,000 points while the 2-bed deluxe lockoff is 266,000 points which appears to be an upgrade in points. Also as I recall, the lockoff is likely to be oceanfront.


Roger,
Yes an upgrade in points… had we had both units starting the first night.
The 2 Bedroom Lockoff allegedly has more square footage also. ‍
In our experience of staying here, Both types of units are Ocean Front.


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 26, 2021)

Bob & Mary said:


> Roger,
> Yes an upgrade in points… had we had both units starting the first night.
> The 2 Bedroom Lockoff allegedly has more square footage also. ‍
> In our experience of staying here, Both types of units are Ocean Front.



It's too bad what happened the first night. That also happened to someone at Sea Gardens a few years ago.

We were there week 2 in 2019 and were upgraded to a 2-bed, unit 1730, even though not vip. I suspect that it was because there was construction next to us and others didn't want it. We were very happy with the unit and the ocean view on the north side. Here's some photos showing the 2-bed type dining table and views.


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 26, 2021)

A call to owner care should get your points refunded. I hope they're putting you in the two bedroom deluxe you reserved today.

We've had an experience with this resort so I can tell you what happened. You arrived at 7:30pm and they had given the unit you were assigned to someone else. Some resorts assign units at check in and some assign them beforehand. Ocean Walk assigns them beforehand so sometime during the day yesterday someone went into the system and knowingly and deliberately gave the unit you were assigned to someone else. By the time you arrived their shift was likely over making you someone else's problem.  I would estimate, and this is a very conservative estimate, that at least 50% of the owners and guests already there had booked their reservations after yours.

Now we get to the good part and again something we've had experience with. Which is the front desk people lying to owners faces. You reserved a two bedroom deluxe unit at full points 10 months out and your reservation didn't receive an upgrade. What others have said about the upgrade paths at Ocean Walk is correct. Your reservation was never for a one bedroom suite nor a two bedroom lock off. One thing I'm not clear on is whether or not you used your phone to log in and bring up the reservation to show them. Not that it would have likely changed anything because in our experience they still stick to their outright lies.

Instead of the lies I for one would really appreciate dealing with someone who has training and experience in hospitality management. The appropriate way to handle something like this would be to ask you to step aside and say that a manager will be out to talk to you. He or she would apologize profusely, explain that for the night there is just nothing they can do but they will certainly be working on it to get you in what you booked as soon as possible the next day. Again apologizing and giving you a gift card.

We've booked the two bedroom lock off units at Ocean Walk so I'm familiar with the one bedroom suites there. I'm having a hard time imagining where you could even put seven people in a one bedroom suite!


----------



## 55plus (Jun 26, 2021)

By putting 7 people in a unit that occupies 4 violated fire code, not to mention Wyndham's own occupancy level policy. Jan is correct, someone made a change after the fact thinking you weren't coming or they didn't really care. I'm surprised someone didn't raid the petty cash draw and send either your entire party or at least half to a hotel for the night. You should demand to have all your points refunded as compensation for puting you and your party in that situation.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 26, 2021)

smuook said:


> They booked 2 bedroom but actually needed 3 bedroom. They should have booked 3 bedroom in the first place to ensure everyone had a place to sleep. If they were all booked up then that should have told you that they were busy. Anyway you slice it, it is not Wyndham's fault. When they can they often do me favors. When they can't they can't. But to request a change and hope you get it is not good planning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk



Couldn’t disagree more. 

They booked a two bedroom. Plenty of room for 7. They requested a larger room upgrade if possible. If you think a one bedroom is an upgrade, you either work for Wyndham or you are simply trolling Bob and Mary. 

Stop it!


----------



## smuook (Jun 26, 2021)

wjappraise said:


> Couldn’t disagree more.
> 
> They booked a two bedroom. Plenty of room for 7. They requested a larger room upgrade if possible. If you think a one bedroom is an upgrade, you either work for Wyndham or you are simply trolling Bob and Mary.
> 
> Stop it!


I have the right to express my opinion. You have the right to disagree with it, but not the right to intimate or shut me down. It violates the terms of use of the forum:

"Differing points of view are welcomed, and indeed the bbs would be a dull place without them. All users are expected and required to express their disagreements civilly. Refrain from name calling and behavior lectures. Personal attacks will not be tolerated and repeated offenses could get you banned from the bbs."

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 26, 2021)

smuook said:


> I have the right to express my opinion. You have the right to disagree with it, but not the right to intimate or shut me down. It violates the terms of use of the forum:
> 
> "Differing points of view are welcomed, and indeed the bbs would be a dull place without them. All users are expected and required to express their disagreements civilly. Refrain from name calling and behavior lectures. Personal attacks will not be tolerated and repeated offenses could get you banned from the bbs."
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk



Well clearly I didn’t intimidate you or shut you down. Because you’re still posting. 

Clearly you didn’t read the original post. They had a two bedroom booked. For seven people. They didn’t need a three bedroom but requested it. They were given a one bedroom. 

I’m sorry you didn’t fully read or comprehend the original post. Hopefully this extra explanation will help you understand how your post was viewed as a trolling of Bob and Mary. 

Have a good life!


----------



## jules54 (Jun 26, 2021)

smuook said:


> I have the right to express my opinion. You have the right to disagree with it, but not the right to intimate or shut me down. It violates the terms of use of the forum:
> 
> "Differing points of view are welcomed, and indeed the bbs would be a dull place without them. All users are expected and required to express their disagreements civilly. Refrain from name calling and behavior lectures. Personal attacks will not be tolerated and repeated offenses could get you banned from the bbs."
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


All I can say to that is YOU STARTED IT…..Lol


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 26, 2021)

Bob and Mary - 

Did you get a response from Owner Care?  Did you get the room you originally booked or even a better room?  I feel terrible that you had this experience.  Owner Care should do something to compensate you.  

And I’m sorry you’ve been trolled on this thread.  

Hope it’s going better now.  

Wes.


----------



## smuook (Jun 26, 2021)

What more do you needs Mods?

Name calling me troll
Personal attacks
Behavior lectures
Badgering over a typo
Escalation

It's all there.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 26, 2021)

ba2471 said:


> I like banging on Wyndham more than most. However, upgrades are not guaranteed.



I believe their complaint isn’t about not getting upgraded. It’s about the fact that the “upgrade” ended up moving them from their two bedroom unit they booked into a one bedroom unit. Clearly a “downgrade”. And then the front desk tried to pass the blame back to the owner stating it was their upgrade request that triggered their receiving a one bedroom unit for seven people. Even though the upgrade paths that the computer follows would never do such an “upgrade”. 

Wes.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 26, 2021)

Pathways said:


> OMG - To be blunt, did you even read of OP's explanation? The OP RESERVED a 2 bedroom and expected same at check in. That was the size room he needed for his party, and the resort promised same by providing a confirmation.
> 
> The OP requested an 'upgrade if available' as most Wyndham owners do when they make a reservation. If the upgrade was available, they would have then been assigned a 3 bed, but it was not upgraded.
> 
> ...



Excellent post. 

Glad I’m not the only one who pointed out the fact that the original post wasn’t fully read by the respondent.


----------



## mark201235 (Jun 26, 2021)

smuook said:


> What more do you needs Mods?
> 
> Name calling me troll
> Personal attacks
> ...



You stated your opinion and I believe it’s safe to say that no one that has posted here agrees with you. There are some very experienced Wyndham owners that have responded with good information to the OP. I see no reason to get the Mods involved. They have enough legitimate reports to follow up on.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 26, 2021)

hjsweet2002 said:


> One reason we haven't gone in debt to become VIP.  Upgrades are not guaranteed.  Just like the fact there might not be availability for discounted units when you plan to go.  We always book the size unit we need and date and location at 13 months at our home resorts and 10 months at others.  Less than $8000 for several resale contracts giving us over 875000 points and not monthly installment payments.


And that is what the OP did. They didn't NEED the upgrade. They reserve a unit size that fit their traveling party size.


----------



## smuook (Jun 26, 2021)

mark201235 said:


> You stated your opinion and I believe it’s safe to say that no one that has posted here agrees with you. There are some very experienced Wyndham owners that have responded with good information to the OP. I see no reason to get the Mods involved. They have enough legitimate reports to follow up on.


I too am a very experienced Wyndham owner. I dont need you to acknowledge that or agree with my opinion. Wyndham has been more than accommodating to me in 15 years of ownership.

I always book the size that I need or more. If you have more room, than so be it. For 7 people, that is 3 bedroom for me. If that is 2 br for Op than that is their choice. The original booking was less than 7 and chose 2br. If I have a surprise in change in plans, i call the site and confirm. 

An answer that is not acknowledged is as soon as you find out you had an increase in 7, you call the resort and confirm you have an upgrade to 3 br. If not, you BOOK the 3 bedroom and ensure everyone has a place to sleep. There is always the chance of human error on Whyndam's part, which I don't see any acknowledgement of.

I don't agree with your assessment on the behavior on this thread. It is unwelcoming of different opinions and in violation of the terms of service. Im sorry you don't see that which is a concerning.

If i make a typo, it is because i am on a small phone and my eyesight is not what it used to be. 




Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 26, 2021)

smuook said:


> I too am a very experienced Wyndham owner. I dont need you to acknowledge that or agree with my opinion. Wyndham has been more than accommodating to me in 15 years of ownership.
> 
> I always book the size that I need or more. If you have more room, than so be it. For 7 people, that is 3 bedroom for me. If that is 2 br for Op than that is their choice. The original booking was less than 7 and chose 2br. If I have a surprise in change in plans, i call the site and confirm.
> 
> ...



I would really encourage you to go back and carefully READ ENTIRELY the original post. 

Nothing in there supports your contention that the OP had a change in group size. I have no idea why you hold that viewpoint. OP clearly states that he booked a two bedroom. Plenty of room for a party of seven. He clicked on upgrade if possible but wasn’t expecting an upgrade. He was upset that he was given a one bedroom designed for a maximum of four people when he had seven. 

I believe we have all misread a post and errantly posted a hasty response. Perhaps that’s what you did here. If so, just acknowledge it and all is good. No need to hold firmly to a viewpoint all of us know is wrong.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 26, 2021)

smuook said:


> I don't agree with your assessment on the behavior on this thread.


Having no horse in this fight, here's what it looks like to me:

OP reserved a 2BR, and would have been happy in a 2BR. They opted in for an upgrade, and were placed in a 1BR.
You mis-read that as they expected (and needed) the upgrade to the 3BR, and chastised them.
When many others pointed out that you seemed to be mistaken, you doubled (and tripled) down.
I'm not sure if you still don't see that you mis-read the OP's post, or you are just being belligerent. Either way, welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## smuook (Jun 26, 2021)

I have not made one belligerent comment. You saying this doesn't make it so. This thread is not for a forum but for Facebook. Out.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 26, 2021)

smuook said:


> I have the right to express my opinion. You have the right to disagree with it, but not the right to intimate or shut me down. It violates the terms of use of the forum:
> 
> "Differing points of view are welcomed, and indeed the bbs would be a dull place without them. All users are expected and required to express their disagreements civilly. Refrain from name calling and behavior lectures. Personal attacks will not be tolerated and repeated offenses could get you banned from the bbs."
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk



Perhaps you had trouble understanding what you read in Bob and Mary's posts and your posts were inappropriate because of that. I never saw you apologize to Bob and Mary for that, which you should have.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 26, 2021)

smuook said:


> The original booking was less than 7 and chose 2br.


A 2BR will accommodate 7. They were given a 1BR. There was no 2BR available to them, even though that was what they booked. That is the issue.

You are repeatedly trying to make this about the upgrade. The upgrade was only mentioned because Wyndham tried to use it as an excuse for their error. If the OP had checked in and been given the 2BR they originally booked, they would never have posted, because they'd have received exactly what they expected.


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 26, 2021)

Even though they didn't get the 2 or 3BR the first night, they are now better off than with the original booking. The lockoff has 2 king beds and two sofa beds rather than 1 king, 2 small beds, and 1 sofa. Plus it's larger with separate apartments and I believe oceanfront. The 2BR could have been a poor ocean view.

If I was there for a week or more, I would prefer to rough it one night for what they got.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2021)

I have closed this thread for a 24 hour cool down period.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 27, 2021)

I reopened the thread - play nice!


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 27, 2021)

Bob & Mary said:


> I am just sharing our recent Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona Beach experience. In our 20 years of previous FF/Wyndham use, we have never been treated so badly.
> 
> What happened to us should never happen to any Club Wyndham Owner. Club Wyndham loses trust when they make decisions that harm their owners.
> 
> ...



How did it get resolved for you? Better room? Refunded points? Both? 

Wes.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 27, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Having no horse in this fight.



Bnoble - please don’t take offense, but your mixed analogies crack me up. 

It’s either “having no horse in this race” or “having no dog in this fight” as spectators either watch a horse race or a dog fight ... but not a horse fight. Unless different regions have different expressions. 

Anyway - thanks for the chuckle. 

By the way - your post was perfect in its ability to expose the real issue. 

Wes


----------



## bnoble (Jun 27, 2021)

Heh. You’re right! I’m not sure how I crossed those, but I think I say that often!


----------



## chapjim (Jun 27, 2021)

hjsweet2002 said:


> One reason we haven't gone in debt to become VIP.  Upgrades are not guaranteed.  Just like the fact there might not be availability for discounted units when you plan to go.  We always book the size unit we need and date and location at 13 months at our home resorts and 10 months at others.  Less than $8000 for several resale contracts giving us over 875000 points and not monthly installment payments.



True, there's no guarantee that a reservation will be upgraded.  However, once granted, the upgraded unit has the same status as the orginal reservation.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 27, 2021)

Bob & Mary said:


> Roger,
> Yes an upgrade in points… had we had both units starting the first night.
> The 2 Bedroom Lockoff allegedly has more square footage also. ‍
> In our experience of staying here, Both types of units are Ocean Front.


Hi Bob & Mary,
It is hard to say "welcome to TUG"- when you have been members for 16 years.
So  welcome to starting a thread - 

Your thread has gotten some great on-topic  feedback from other experienced Wyndham owners.
I hope this group information allows you to better resolve your check in unit vs. booked unit issue with Wyndham corporate and that helps all owners get better service.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 28, 2021)

Deleting this so as not to re ignite the fire.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 28, 2021)

wjappraise said:


> Bnoble - please don’t take offense, but your mixed analogies crack me up.
> 
> It’s either “having no horse in this race” or “having no dog in this fight” as spectators either watch a horse race or a dog fight ... but not a horse fight. Unless different regions have different expressions.
> 
> ...



Meh, it's half of one, or six dozen of the other....


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 28, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Meh, it's half of one, or six dozen of the other....



I have a good friend of mine that mixes expressions often. The best for me is when she combines “head honcho” with “big cheese” and uses “head cheese”. And then she insists that’s the right expression. 

Wes.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 28, 2021)

chapjim said:


> True, there's no guarantee that a reservation will be upgraded. However, once granted, the upgraded unit has the same status as the orginal reservation.



While not guaranteed for upgrade, it certainly should never be downgraded like it was for Bob & Mary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Jun 28, 2021)

wjappraise said:


> I have a good friend of mine that mixes expressions often. The best for me is when she combines “head honcho” with “big cheese” and uses “head cheese”. And then she insists that’s the right expression.
> 
> Wes.



Well, she's not wrong; it is a thing....









						Head Cheese: What Is It, Anyway?
					

File this in the "try it, you'll like it" column.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 28, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Meh, it's half of one, or six dozen of the other....


Or is it *six of one, half a dozen of the other*?


----------



## Eric B (Jun 28, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Or is it *six of one, half a dozen of the other*?



Well, I could go with 6 1/2 of one, half a dozen of the other.  I have a generous baker....

And, IMHO, 12 dozen loaves of head cheese would be gross!


----------



## bnoble (Jun 28, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Or is it *six of one, half a dozen of the other*?


That’s the joke, I think….


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 28, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Well, I could go with 6 1/2 of one, half a dozen of the other. I have a generous baker....
> 
> And, IMHO, 12 dozen loaves of head cheese would be gross!



And a gross is a dozen dozen.  Well done.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 28, 2021)

Eric B said:


> And, IMHO, 12 dozen loaves of head cheese would be gross!


Cheese bread is good....


----------



## silentg (Jun 28, 2021)

Bob and Mary, what was the final outcome of this situation? Hope it was resolved to your satisfaction? Let us know?


----------



## comicbookman (Jun 28, 2021)

smuook said:


> I have not made one belligerent comment. You saying this doesn't make it so. This thread is not for a forum but for Facebook. Out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk



please stay on facebook.  your entire tirade is belligerent, unhelpful and really annoying.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 28, 2021)

wjappraise said:


> Bnoble - please don’t take offense, but your mixed analogies crack me up.
> 
> It’s either “having no horse in this race” or “having no dog in this fight” as spectators either watch a horse race or a dog fight ... but not a horse fight. Unless different regions have different expressions.
> 
> ...



Fun fact, these are called "malaphors", a portmanteau of mal and metaphor.  We'll burn that bridge when we get to it and rocket surgery are common malaphors that come to mind.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 29, 2021)

This entire post made me lose my track of mind.  Now that is a phrase I have used for 50 years, pretty regularly, and Rick used to correct me in high school, but now he just smiles and sometimes uses it, too.  

So sorry Bob and Mary.  I hope you got everything resolved.  I missed this original post, as we traveled to the Big Island and I have been busy with my granddaughter, who is four.  Her parents are here, too, and we have been touring the island.  It's been so much fun.  

They move to Bali Hai on Saturday and I am so hoping they will get an automatic upgrade to a bigger, nicer unit or the same size unit in an upper-level better view.  If they go from a 2 bed lower level (only thing I could find for them) to a 1 bedroom upper level because that is an "upgrade," I will be disappointed and will be screaming loudly.  Our son is on our ownership, so there is no excuse to not give him an upgrade, if one is indeed available.  

We stay on the Big Island but I wish I could go to Kauai with our family.  It just won't work out for us.  Car rentals are ridiculous and we already paid for these two weeks.


----------



## Violeta (Jul 2, 2021)

Wonder how this worked out?

I do not own anything. I always go as a guest. We have seen a lot of stuff in our last 20 years. But resorts arguments always been because we are not owners we are just guests... 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Jul 2, 2021)

smuook said:


> What more do you needs Mods?
> 
> Name calling me troll
> Personal attacks
> ...



He didn't call you a troll.  Trolls live under bridges, which probably you don't.  He said you were trolling (a metaphor that comes from fishing), which you were.   Remedial reading might be in your future.


----------

